# Christmas in Omaha



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

We had just barely enough to plow...









Official snow total was 12 inches, but it's impossible to measure with this much DRIFTING! The fence below is a 6-foot privacy fence.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

well merry xmass to you


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

White Christmas. Mine was turning green from the rain then it finally snowed again.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

awesome pics,looks like a ton of snow


----------

